# range rover engine bay help



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey guys, 

been away from the forum and detailing for a while, but just got a 2011 tdv8 range rover and the engine bay is disgusting lol, so i want to bring it back to standard, however i know these things are full of electrics, 

anyone done one of these or can point me in the right direction for technique?

Im thinking G101, bruhes and a hose pipe not pressure washer?

Daz


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

This may not be detailed enough for some, but here is a waterless option 



 and here is a water option,


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Autoglym said:


> This may not be detailed enough for some, but here is a waterless option
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a water option,


Awesome video. Thank you 🙏


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I used to clean my FFRR (petrol Vogue) by covering all the delicate electrical gubbins and other delicate stuff in cling film and sealing it with painter's tape and then used the pw carefully on the exposed bits. No harm ever befell the car as a consequence...

Peter


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

Given that it has a wading depth of 900mm I would suspect that the engine bay is pretty waterproof.


----------



## BennyS3 (Dec 28, 2016)

id wrap all electrics (battery if not covered fuse box etc) and induction....rinse entire bay with low pressure to losen dirt then spray with a degraser and detailing brush's get in all crevices. once clean to satisfaction, rinse again and then tune engine on and dry naturally.

if going apply any dressing,tip i like to use is spray liberally all over and then use a blower that helps with all the product to also get into all crevices.


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Wanted to re visit this and to show the results.

The Autoglym YouTube video was great. Also used there products and just a hose.

Before and after

https://imgshare.io/image/pG1W5
https://imgshare.io/image/pG4Gu


----------

